# Disque SSD // Mémoire flash ??



## valentii23 (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, question bête auquel je n'ai jamais eu de réponse claire : 

Quelles sont, s'ils y en a, les différences entre un disque dur SSD , et la mémoire flash que propose le mbp rétina ou le air . Merci


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2012)

C'est exactement la même chose.
(la seule petite différence c'est qu'un SSD est dans un boitier avec une connectique normée alors que le disque flash du MBP Retina / MBA n'ont pas de boitier et une connectique différente. Sur un MBP classique, tu peux changer ton SSD normalement, c'est facile d'accès. Ce n'est pas le cas sur le MBA/MBP Retina).

Mais au final, l'utilisation et la fonction sont les mêmes.

P.S : Apple pourrait être plus consistant dans les noms de produits qui font la même chose.


----------



## valentii23 (17 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour l'information !


----------

